# WTB two 49cm Wheeleez tires?



## ARH1956 (Apr 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any 49 cm Wheeleez tires in good condition they'd be willing to sell and ship to Alabama?


----------



## ARH1956 (Apr 9, 2012)

Never mind, Wheeleez got 49s back in stock.


----------

